# swf in gif



## Mob X (19. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

wie kann ich nen animierten Banner mit Scanefekt (swf) i ein animiertes gif umwandeln.  ich hab´s mit export versucht, aber dann  es nich meht. Dann seh ich nur noch das Bild, aber der Scanefekt is weg.  Hab es selbst gemacht, also hab auch die fla datei.

Habs auch schon mit Magic swf2gif probiert abr klappt auch nich.


----------



## Mob X (19. Februar 2006)

Kann mir keiner helfen
Ich hab echt schon alles probiert, aber es geht  nix.
Immer wenn ich es in eine gif umgewandelt oder exportiert habe, is der effekt weg.


----------



## teppi (20. Februar 2006)

Erst einmal ich hab hier nur Flash 5. Keine Ahnung, obs bei neueren versionen auch noch so ist. 

Da gibts unter Datei, die Auswahl "Einstellungen f. Veröffentlichungen" da markiert man GIF .. und dann kommt ein neuer Reiter, da kann man allerlei Sachen einstellen, das Bild betreffend. 

Wenn man dann auf "Veröffentlichen" klickt wird das GIF generiert.


----------

